# What is the most interesting country in the world



## Daemon.nds (May 28, 2009)

Which do you think is the coolest/most interesting?


----------



## GameSoul (May 28, 2009)

I'm sort of a J-Head, so Japan is on my top 5 places to visit.


----------



## mcp2 (May 28, 2009)

Italy maybe


----------



## Joey Ravn (May 28, 2009)

England. The whole UK, in fact.


----------



## Hop2089 (May 28, 2009)

Japan- Surprises at every turn and everytime you go there something seems a bit different or more different in some cases.

Taiwan- Innovative and kinda takes all the good and unique ideas of both Japan and China.

Singapore- Superb food that covers all influences in Asia, clean place, nearly crime free, best health food restaurants anywhere (very expensive though).

Chile- Best wine in the world, best seafood outside of Asia, some of the best beef and pork in the Americas, and beaches that are friendly for a backpacker such as myself.


----------



## Maz7006 (May 28, 2009)

Lebanon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





It aint bad over here, you guys should give it a try


----------



## juggernaut911 (May 28, 2009)

I'd want to go to Venice, Paris, Hawaii (only because LOST is filmed there and I love tropical place), Cryidel (lol Oblivion), and the Amazon.

Kinda interesting or my vacation spots.


----------



## Awdofgum (May 28, 2009)

Obvious answer: United States

Actually, New Zealand seems cool


----------



## JPdensetsu (May 28, 2009)

South-Korea, (I'm scared of North-Korea) and Japan. South-Korea is interesting to me for it's culture and food specialities and Japan for the Akiba's, cosplay-girls and games


----------



## Minox (May 28, 2009)

Obvious answer - Cuba


----------



## iPikachu (May 29, 2009)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> Singapore- Superb food that covers all influences in Asia, clean place, nearly crime free, best health food restaurants anywhere (very expensive though).


soo expensive >_< 

Japan with its animey goodness


----------



## Satangel (May 29, 2009)

Dunno, maybe New Zealand.


----------



## blooddrake (May 30, 2009)

Holand, i think its a nice country


----------



## MrDillDough (Jun 10, 2009)

Singapore is so safe its scary. 

I reckon any place around Europe would be nice. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've been thinking of France or Italy for a while . .


----------



## Lametta (Jun 10, 2009)

Tibet


----------



## Domination (Jun 10, 2009)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> Japan- Surprises at every turn and everytime you go there something seems a bit different or more different in some cases.
> 
> Singapore- Superb food that covers all influences in Asia, clean place, nearly crime free, best health food restaurants anywhere (very expensive though).



I love my homeland 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and Japan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Singapore- Wide variety of food! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Has good law and order, Most importantly.... THERES ME!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But Singapore's currency isn't very low though, coming here isn't going to be too cheap. 

Japan- Nintendo, anime, manga, sushi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..... Japan is great.


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Jun 10, 2009)

Aus


----------



## FISHERMAN (Jun 10, 2009)

GREECE ftw !!!!!


----------



## raulpica (Jun 10, 2009)

Japan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mostly because I love everything from Japan. From food to anime/manga.


----------



## Sao Mortel (Jun 10, 2009)

Most Interesting would be in europe France, UK, Germany or Italy. They are old countries with so much to see and do.  Japan comes close to europe because I love so much the culture there.


----------



## jan777 (Jun 10, 2009)

Philippines 

may not be as clean and all those other things other countries have, but if you know the right places 

its 1~2$ a backup, all systems(xcept maybe ps3 and the older systems), psp,ps2,wii,ds,xbox(360) and dvd movies..

and premodded console bundles with free backups ranging from 10 - 30

oh yeah, its illegal but i think our government is either too busy or lazy to catch everyone
--------
BTW they are using wii softmod from this site

-----

although i want to go to japan cause, well, thats where all the hi-tech shit are all at


----------

